# Bosch GOF 900 ACE 1/2" Collett



## sti5300 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum but wonder if anyone can shed some light on a problem I have encountered. I have a Bosch GOF 900 ACE but can't find a 1/2" collett anywhere for it. Were they ever made and where can I get one.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The GOF 900ACE is 1/4" collet only. To use 1/2" shank bits you would need the GOF 1300ACE, GOF 1600 or GOF 2000.


----------

